# Hypalon repair question. Hyside



## TuffGonG (Jul 10, 2007)

So I found this small wear point on the outside side tube this morning. This boat is pretty darn new and I can not for the life of me figure out how or when it happened. Anyway, I have been doing some research and havent found a ton of useful information. The damage is only about 1/4 inch long and does not leak air. I read on NRS's website that Aquaseal is an option...should I put a small patch over it, or should I just live with it?


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

I have one of those, it was from a strap buckle rubbing on it during a drive back from the Rio Chama. I've just left mine for now, but the next time I've got the glue out, I'll probably add a patch.


----------



## TuffGonG (Jul 10, 2007)

gwheyduke said:


> I have one of those, it was from a strap buckle rubbing on it during a drive back from the Rio Chama. I've just left mine for now, but the next time I've got the glue out, I'll probably add a patch.


I stumbled across this while doing a little research, I may go this route unless others have a better solution. Worth checking out https://www.nrs.com/boating_tips/fixyourscrim.asp


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd try the aqua seal and then put a piece of tear aid over that and call it a day.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

I’ve got plenty of spots on my old NRS that have rubbed on rocks and stuff, causing various scrim shots and superficial cuts. I’ve done Aqua seal on a bunch of them, but it always seems to yellow and start flaking after a year or so.
I would probably lean to just putting a patch over it myself.

NRS has some really good cold gluing tutorials as well, if you do go that route.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

It looks pretty deep. Patch it.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

It looks like barb wire poked it fairly deep. I'd put pure pvc glue on it if it was my PVC IK, but there may be a better choice on Hypalon. When it drys and hardens, sand it all smooth with a coarse nail file.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

TuffGonG said:


> I stumbled across this while doing a little research, I may go this route unless others have a better solution. Worth checking out https://www.nrs.com/boating_tips/fixyourscrim.asp


Interesting... that article says aquaseal sticks to neoprene but doesn't say anything about hypalon. I know they're similar but similar enough?

If I did this fix I'd test it on a piece of scrap and then try to peel it off and see how it holds.

I tried a 3m adhesive on a test piece of hypalon that I had read will stick to it but I could peel it off after.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

caverdan said:


> I'd try the aqua seal and then put a piece of tear aid over that and call it a day.


The tear aid isn't really abrasion resistant... if you're leaking air then patch, if not, skip it.


----------



## TuffGonG (Jul 10, 2007)

zbaird said:


> It looks pretty deep. Patch it.


Alright thats what I'll do, thanks for the advice. Sucks, the boat has only been on the water twice and Im already patching it!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

It dos suck but at least now you're over the new boat. Kinda like the first dent in a truck. Now you can just use it and let it be a raft.

Was the boat rolled up or has it been inflated?


----------



## TuffGonG (Jul 10, 2007)

zbaird said:


> It dos suck but at least now you're over the new boat. Kinda like the first dent in a truck. Now you can just use it and let it be a raft.
> 
> Was the boat rolled up or has it been inflated?


Very true, thats how Im looking at it. This will also be my first patch so at least I will get familiar with the process on what should be an easy job. Quick question for ya, because the "hole" is not leaking air should I leave the boat inflated while patching it?

And to answer your question, it has been stored inflated but was rolled just recently for our last trip. Im usually very careful transporting my boat. Iv got a MUCH older Hyside that has been (trust me when I say this) well used, and not a patch on the old girl.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

If it isn't leaking I would patch it inflated. round your edges or cut a nice circle and mask it off well. It doesn't leak, so if you blow it worst case is it falls off and you give it another go.

Also, it looks very much like it could be a transport gouge. If that spot was on the edge of the boat when it was rolled up I'd almost bet on it. Those hard edges when its rolled are the most vulnerable thing on the boat. Ive said it on here before but I'll mention it again. Think about it like this. Grab a rock and with a flat hand rub your knuckle on it. Now bend your finger and rub you knuckle on it. Tight skin, no give, bloody knuckle. Those edges are under tension and it is super easy to get gouges like that. One of the easiest ways is to stand a rolled boat on edge and twist it. The other is to have something hard rubbing on it across country. I had a boat in the shop last week, seven holes all in a line down the side. Guess why. I always burrito my boats in a double layered tarp if they are traveling rolled up. Put lots of holes in tarps over the years.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

cupido76 said:


> The tear aid isn't really abrasion resistant... if you're leaking air then patch, if not, skip it.


My thoughts are that aqua seal makes a great filler but it doesn't always stay put and can peel off in time. Tear aide sticks really good to the point it is really hard to remove and is almost invisible if you apply it right. Put the tear aide over the aqua seal and the aqua seal will be stuck forever under the tear aide. This would be like a 2 minute fix for this abrasion hole.

Zack's right about putting a patch over it for a permanent fix. Always wrap your boats in tarps before transport. I learned that trick from a bad experience of having a boat against a dry box during transport.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

"Transport" can be very hard on boats. I've seen horrific damage done during Grand shuttles when the shuttle company carelessly, thoughtlessly and somethings seeming intentionally loads gear in there trucks stupidly. Speed is there only concern. Monitor the process closely and as recommended wrap your tubes in a tarp during transport when not inflated.

Lots of damage occurs to inflated tubes during transport. Less motion is best I believe. I pull my frame down tight so that in essence the boat and trailer are one. Boats that bounce around end up with all types of wear from straps, frames, boxes, etc. Make sure you pad the cams and rachets of your tie down straps. The topic of transporting inflated boats can be and likely is a stand alone thread.


----------



## TuffGonG (Jul 10, 2007)

GeoRon said:


> "Transport" can be very hard on boats. I've seen horrific damage done during Grand shuttles when the shuttle company carelessly, thoughtlessly and somethings seeming intentionally loads gear in there trucks stupidly. Speed is there only concern. Monitor the process closely and as recommended wrap your tubes in a tarp during transport when not inflated.
> 
> Lots of damage occurs to inflated tubes during transport. Less motion is best I believe. I pull my frame down tight so that in essence the boat and trailer are one. Boats that bounce around end up with all types of wear from straps, frames, boxes, etc. Make sure you pad the cams and rachets of your tie down straps. The topic of transporting inflated boats can be and likely is a stand alone thread.


Im not a 100% convinced that the mark happened during transport. I have a feeling the gouge is from a rock(while on the river), but that being said I'll be even more careful while shutting the boat in the future. But again I am no expert and in no way ruling out that its a wear mark. Live and learn.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Such a short entry and exit yet deep. What river were you on? How hi above the water line? Send more pictures to help entertain our guess work.

Those beavers perhaps? They spend their lives making punji sticks out of willows for just the purpose of impaling rafts. Fresh punji's are supple. Aged punji's are very pokey.


----------



## TuffGonG (Jul 10, 2007)

Those dam beavers are always up to some nefarious dam project! 
The "gouge" is back left about 3" above the waterline. I'll see about snapping some more pictures later tonight. 
-side note, the boat in question is a 13' Hyside PRO 2018


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Nefarious! "Dam"n nefarious!!!! Them beavers aim low thinking we are riding ponies


----------



## ckirrk (Jul 13, 2013)

I had a new out of the box raft rigged for it's first trip and sitting on a trailer. drove to the put it in and found a similar injury to the tube. no buckle or strap near the blemish. near as I could figure it was from a rock kicked up along the road. pat\rt of the shuttle had just been re-chipped and the gravel was sharp. 

needless to say I patched it. That was 9 years ago I've got more patches probly from the same stretch of road.


----------

